# Zwangsabschaltung



## Anonymous (12 August 2003)

HI

Nach ca. 5Min. bekomme folgende Meldung wenn ich im I-net surfe.

"NT-AUTORITÄT\System"

Windows muß jetzt neu gestartet werden, da der Dienst Remoteprozeduraufruf (RPc) unerwartet beendet wurde.
unerwartet beendet wurde.

XP, Dsl pur.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen.Hi


----------



## Devilfrank (12 August 2003)

Guckst Du:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2606


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2003)

*RPC*

Hi

DF.
 danke für den Hinweis. Es scheint das ich das Problem  gelöst habe.:dafuer: 

m.f.g.

Stan


----------



## Devilfrank (12 August 2003)

:machkaputt: 
So?


----------



## Anonymous (13 August 2003)

*RPC*

Hi

DF. schrieb:


> So?    :machkaputt:



Ja, wie denn sonst? :gruebel:

Abgewandeltes Zitat:
"Die Elektronikindustrie muß leben und wenn mein Computer sterben muß." :thumb: 

m.f.g.

Stan


----------



## Devilfrank (13 August 2003)




----------

